# Saying Hello! (Appreciation Post for TSG)



## TheShooter93

Hi all!

It's been a bit but I got the urge to login and see what's been going on at TSG -- I am thrilled to see so many people I remember still active here! A lot has changed, most noticeably the interface (though I do remember some updates being done in 2019 maybe 2020?), along with some personal updates over the years that people have shared! Very sad to see some people I remember on the In Memoriam thread as well.

Anyway, thank you to everyone's continued efforts on this site and volunteered time. It's a great place and I'm happy to see it still doing well!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Cody! Great to see you again! Hope everything's going well for you! It's been a while!


----------



## TheShooter93

Hey! Things are good, thanks. I hope the same for you. Was very glad to see you are still active on here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Glad to hear you're doing well! I forget where we left off -- Are there any little "Cody"s running around yet?

This is my substitute for social media. Never even tried Facebook, Twitter, none of that stuff ... ;-)


----------



## TheShooter93

Sent you a private message.


----------



## TechGuy

Welcome back, Cody! I hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Cody. It's great to hear from you again.


----------

